# Snagged in the Surf



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I went out to Navarre this afternoon to try some pompano fishing. It was pretty rough and didn't have any luck. Plenty of fleas though. When I was ready to leave I reeled in the Penn 6500, reeled in the 7500 and then started to reel in the 8500 and it was like it was snagged on something. 

At first I thought maybe it was just buried in the sand but I pulled and pulled and got nothing. Even walked out at different angles and couldn't get any line. It finally broke. 

Anybody else have this experience ? I guess maybe a log or something was out on the bottom or possibly a big ray maybe ? Whatever it was, I couldn't move it.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Logs more common than you would think, or pieces of the road from past hurricanes. Tires. Could have been anything really. I see all kinds of stuff from the boat while sight fishing close to shore. Not to say it wasn't a big ray either- there are some enormous ones out there. You would not believe how big they get.However, at some point I would expect the ray to swim off. Not to say hewould not stay put either though! I know it's crazy. I had a big ray on one time and I seriously thought I had snagged a porpoise. I know how ridiculous that sounds. Could have been something as simple as a rock! Such are the vagaries of the angler's endeavor I guess.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

That happens to me a lot when the surf is up and I haven't checked my baits in a while. The surf action tends to bury the weight. Once I figured that out I started reeling in each bait a few cranks every 10 minutes or so and that usually won't allow enough time for the weight to sink.

Hope this helps. By the way, how was the algae there yesterday?


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Algaewasn't bad at all. There was some butvery little.Got just a very small amount of seaweed on my line. Very small. Pulled it off in two seconds each time I reeled in.


----------



## DETAILER (Oct 19, 2007)

I agree that your weights often get buried if you don't crank em in a little bit every once in a while.


----------

